# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Kerkoj nje psikolog......

## Komunikuesi

Kerkoj nje psikolog kush do te mund te me ndihmoje do ti jem shume falenderues.

----------


## Prometeu2

Nese je nga Kosova, kam degjuar per nje Enver Qesko.

----------


## loneeagle

nese do online kerko ne google ka shume qe bejne seanca online me pagesa sigurisht. Nese e do ne person ateher thuaj ne cfare vendi.

----------


## Marya

Ka qene nje teme e ngjashme ,lexoje me kujdes mbase do heqesh dore me pas nga kerkimet ketu :pa dhembe:

----------


## Brari

cfar halli ke or komunikus..

ma thuj ne mesazh privat ose ketu e te tregoj ma mir se cdo psikolog i botes.. se cfar te duhet .. ty ose dikujt qe ka problem..

----------


## teta

> cfar halli ke or komunikus..
> 
> ma thuj ne mesazh privat ose ketu e te tregoj ma mir se cdo psikolog i botes.. se cfar te duhet .. ty ose dikujt qe ka problem..


hajde talent hajde

----------


## murik

> cfar halli ke or komunikus..
> 
> ma thuj ne mesazh privat ose ketu e te tregoj ma mir se cdo psikolog i botes.. se cfar te duhet .. ty ose dikujt qe ka problem..


i modh je Brar djali,ke hum kot ke hum..

----------


## Brari

lol

kemi nje rast shum interesant.
personi qe kerkon psikolog ka nickun "komunikuesi"..

pikerisht tek ky nick qendron dhe ilaci..

eshte komunikimi problemi nr 1 i te gjithe personave qe kan probleme te kesaj natyres qe kerkon psikolog.

kush komunikon..pra qe e tregon shqetsimin.. ai e ka filluar sherimin..

kush nuk flet.. pra e mban per vet.. ai eshte gazep..per familje e per hall te vet..

fol komunikus..

kemi dhe doktoreshen  e mirnjohur "teta" ketu..
por dhe te tjer plot..

..

----------


## teta

haha

tani ky komunikuesi nuk na thot nga eshte
por ne kosove  e permendi njeri me duket Enver Qesku  ja preferoi edhe une,kam numrat kontaktues te tijin,nese je ne kete teritor me thuaj do ti postoi ne privat.

te problemet psikologjike  me rendesi thelbesore eshte te gjindet ARSYEJA ...tjerat ecin vet

ps.brar my friend mire e shpjegove punen e komunikimit

----------


## Komunikuesi

Ju dergoj mesazhe private e nderuara dhe e respektuara teta.

----------


## yllbardh

Psikolog a? Ma mirë shko te plaka e katundit se ajo jo vetëm që të jepë kshilla rreth problemit tënd por edhe të knaqë me muhabet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Komunikuesi

> Psikolog a? Ma mirë shko te plaka e katundit se ajo jo vetëm që të jepë kshilla rreth problemit tënd por edhe të knaqë me muhabet


Yllbar do e kem parasysh ket kerkesen tende.

----------


## Brari

komunikus..

nga mesazhi privat qe me ke cuar ti dukesh si djal diku te mosha e gjimnazit.
tregoje ketu moshen e sakte dhe qytetin ku banon. kurgje tjeter.
se kan lidhje kto gjera.

----------


## murik

> lol
> 
> kemi nje rast shum interesant.
> personi qe kerkon psikolog ka nickun "komunikuesi"..
> 
> pikerisht tek ky nick qendron dhe ilaci..
> 
> eshte komunikimi problemi nr 1 i te gjithe personave qe kan probleme te kesaj natyres qe kerkon psikolog.
> 
> ...


Brar i ka ra m'te si i thone. C'do gje fillon tek vetja,nuk ka doktor me te mire se vetja per keto ceshtje. Kurimi fillon pasi individi me ndergjegje te plote e pranon qe dicka nuk shkon tek vetja.Dhe aty fillon "sherimi". Fatkeqesisht shume persona e kerkojne sherimin nga ilacet.Nuk ka ilac ne bote qe te sheroje me magji.Autosugjestionimi eshte sekreti. Thuji vetes, po e kam kete problem por do ta mund patjeter.Larg ilaceve.

----------


## Brari

mir ke folur o murik..
thx..
komunikusi nuk po shkruan..

kam ndesh ne dy lloje te depresuarish..

ata qe mbyten ne nji lug uj se ne nje filxhan uj ku ta gjesh.. pra qe skan halle ne fakt..por qe u duket se kan..
dhe ata qe vertet halle te medha i kan cuar ne gjendje depresioni..
rasti i par jan shum problem sepse ata nuk flasin.. 
kurse te dytve u dihet burimi.. dhe ..

rasti i vajzes  nga fshati elbasanas..
ish ndar me nje te fejuar.. pastaj i dyti i kish dal burr i martuar..
ajo i perket rastit te par sepse ajo ka kujtuar se.. hall si te sajin nuku ka.. e vec rezervuari e shpeton..
mirpo per nje vajz trime .. asnje m.ut halli nuk eshte se.. te ndau nje m.ut mu.ti.. e se na duall i martuar tjetri..
e mencura e trimja thote.. ne g.op te semes vafshi se nuku u mbarua bota nga djemte.. ka me miliona.. dhe 1 milion her me te mire se ata m.uterit..

problem jan hallexhijte e vertete.. 
atyre cti bejme..

ehh..

----------


## murik

Braro sa me i vogel te jete "rrethi" aq me kollaj shkon drejt litarit,ceshtje izolimi,botekuptimi,presioni i atyre qe e rrethojne,mosperspektiva etj.Keto hyn tek grupi i pare.Tek grupi i dyte ndryshon ca puna por megjithate njeriu duhet te gjeje forca dhe motivime per te vazhduar perpara. Arsyeja e pare e jetes eshte per ta jetuar ate..

----------

